

Why evolution is true:  the strongest evidence I have ever seen. - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUxLR9hdorI

======
pbhj
Somebody doesn't understand statistics. That aside ...

The ERV similarity as evidence of a common ancestor has mileage. The video
doesn't give sufficient details to make the assertions that it does.

Are those ERV sequences predisposed to align to particular sequences and hence
appear on particular genes? How many such sequences do we share with other
primates? other mammals? molluscs? trees? What have these ERVs survived
intact, what's the relative proportion of partials and do those match up too.

Even if the insertions are random, then are organisms more fit with the
insertions at a particular point. Hence the virus could have affected multiple
organisms randomly* but only those with the insertion at a particular location
were fit enough to survive. This appears to contradict this being evidence of
a 'recent' common ancestor.

The method that shows "evolution being true has a probability of 1" can also
be used to show that the probability of extraterrestrial life is zero
[abiogenisis observed = 1, number of stars O(10^23)].

\-- * = analogy: kids draw on their bedroom walls in random places (perturbed
by height; this is equivalent to some sites being favoured) their mothers wipe
off the drawings where they see them (virus at some sites reduces fitness of
organism). Observe all kids walls, drawings only appear behind the bed - hence
kids all got together at some point and decided to only draw on the wall
behind the bed (common ancestor).

------
JacobAldridge
I'm not sure that if you got struck by lightning at 9am whether they would let
you onto a plane which would crash at 2pm.

I think you would need some sort of overnight hospital observation.

Therefore this entire argument is false.

/ID Logic

